# HAKUMA-Köder made in germany



## HAKUMA (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Boardies,
heute ein paar Worte in eigener Sache. Wir dürften den meisten von euch ja nicht nur als Spezialversender in Sachen Selbstbau und Meeres- und Raubfischangeln bekannt sein. Vielen ist sicher auch nicht entgangen, dass wir in allererster Linie ein Hersteller von Kunstködern (Pilker und Blinker) sind. 
Und das in einem Land wie Deutschland. Wir handeln nicht nur, so wie alle anderen, die damit auch keinerlei Beitrag zur Verbesserung der Arbeitsmarktsituation beitragen, denn jedem dürfte klar sein, das ein Handel keine nennenswerte Zahl an Arbeitskräften bindet. 
Nein, wir bei HAKUMA schaffen echte Werte, etwas, was so vorher noch nicht da war, aus unseren Ideen, unserem Fleiß, der Kreativität und natürlich all den Materialien die notwendig sind, damit daraus auch am Ende ein Köder wird. 
Und was für einer, das bestätigen uns immer wieder unsere Kunden, die uns schon seit Jahren die Treue halten. Natürlich hat so etwas auch seinen Preis und hin und wieder geben wir unseren Kunden auch die Möglichkeit, diese HighEnd-Köder bei alljährlich wiederkehrenden Sonderaktionen zu günstigen Preisen zu erwerben. Hier gibt es dann eine durch nichts zu übertreffende Qualität zu Topkonditionen.
Nochmal: Wir fertigen weder in Polen, Tschechien noch sonst irgendwo; wir schaffen deutsche Arbeitsplätze. HAKUMA kauft auch seine unter eigenem Label angebotenen Köder nicht irgendwo im Ausland und schafft damit dort die hier so dringend benötigten Arbeitsplätze. Nein, wir stehlen uns nicht einfach so feige aus der Verantwortung. 
Es wird bei uns keinen chinesischen Pilker geben, den wir für 37 Cent, ja ihr habt richtig gehört, für 37 Cent billig einkaufen und euch dann vielleicht noch als Topqualität (mit Schrottdrillingen- und sprengringen und abblätternder Farbe) für 3 oder 4 EURO anbieten. 
Unsere ausländischen Geschäftspartner in Großbritannien und Norwegen bestätigen unseren HAKUMA-Ködern absolutes Weltniveau, denn dort legt man einfach Wert auf Qualität. 
Unser norwegischer Partner bestätigte uns Berichte von seinen schwedischen Kollegen, die in ihrem Land große Probleme mit Pilkern hatten, die nachgewiesenermaßen mit Blei aus Reaktoren hergestellt worden. Alles nur um billigst zu produzieren - da geht man zur Not auch über Leichen. Wollt ihr solche Köder etwa hier
in Deutschland kaufen?
Es würde uns brennend interessieren, wie ihr zu dieser Angelegenheit steht. Wir freuen uns auf eure Kommentare.
Bis dann
eure HAKUMA´s

:z :z :z


----------



## Nick_A (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Hakuma,

ich will ordentliche Qualität zu einem fairen Preis ! 

Das Beispiel von Dir (37cent EK und 3 bis 4 Euro Verkaufspreis) trifft leider auf viele Produkte immer wieder zu! Ich finde es auch schlimm, wenn gute Produkte einfach zu teuer angeboten werden, da viele (deutschen) Händler Ihren Hals einfach nicht voll genug bekommen können.

Bestes Beispiel...ein "Spezialköderversender" (wir nennen Ihn mal S*), der aus den USA seine Gummis, Wobbler, etc besorgt und dann in Deutschland die "Generalvertretung" übernimmt! Die Produkte werden dann zum 3-fachen Preis wie in Amerika verkauft! Da fühle ich mich als Endkunde dann schon verschaukelt ! Zudem werden durch solche "Importe" auch keine (produzierenden) Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland geschaffen!

--> Gute Qualität zählt, aber bitte zu fairen Preisen !!!  Und wenn da von Euch weiterhin die eine oder andere Sonderaktion kommt, dann finde ich das Klasse !!!   

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## udorudi (9. Oktober 2003)

moin hakuma-team
"made in germany" mag zwar in einigen bereichen noch der inbegriff von qualität sein,
doch auf dem markt welcher eh schon außer rand und band ist, hängt vieles vom preis ab.
auch ich als verbraucher schreie nach immer billigeren versionen - manchmal zu recht…
ich persönlich versuche meine geplanten einkäufe einem realiätscheck zu unterwerfen…
…teuer ist nicht immer besser und billig nicht immer schlecht - und ob der jeweilige artikel von kleinen chinesischen händen zusammen gebaut wurde erfährt man meist nicht…
…also, augen auf beim käsekauf :m :m :m 

ABER: ihr habt auch mich schon einige male durch eure qualität überzeugt, ob es nun "made in harz" ist - ist mir eigentlich egal #h #h #h 

gruß aus hamburg

udo


----------



## Dorschrobby (9. Oktober 2003)

Hy,

Qualität darf was Kosten, nur nicht übetrieben !
Habe auch schon einiges bei euch geordert, finde die Sachen auch i.O.
Aber, fahrt ihr auch alle Autos die in Deutschland gebaut werden ?, das ist für mich keine Kaufargumentation, sondern ob das Produkt meinen Ansprüchen genügt und der Preis tolerabel ist.
Hab auch schon billige Sprengringe gleich in den Müll geworfen weil sie nichts gehalten haben.
Habt aber auch Artikel im Katalog (Gummiköder) die ich in den USA wesentlich billiger gekauft habe.
Finde aber euer Programm ganz gut, legt ja auch "Probeköder" bei (Danke), manches order ich aber halt nicht da es mir zu teuer ist.

Gruß
Dorschrobby

PS: Hab große Circle Hook gesucht und auch bei euch nicht gefunden, vielleicht nehmt ihr ja welche auf.


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2003)

Servus,

tscha - fair geht vor - ein Satz, den ich mir auch immer auf die Fahne schreibe! Daher bin ich, trotz meiner prekären Situation, eher dazu bereit, mir qualitativ hochwertige Produkte (zu einem fairen Preis!) zuzulegen, als irgendwelchen Schrott! Mir ist dabei auch fast egal, wo dieses gefertigt wird... Davon ab: diese Billigpilker gibts auch hier - kosten 1,80  € - 2,60 €...... Kommentare dazu verkneif ich mir!
Sichere ich, durch mein Kaufverhalten, jedoch noch den einen oder anderen Arbeitsplatz <b>und</b> bekomme gleichzeitig ein Produkt was meinen Ansprüchen in Sachen Qualität und Preis entspricht, freuts mich natürlich ungemein.
Meine Meinung zu Herstellern, die ihre Produkte mit "verdorbenen" Rohstoffen gefertigt haben, die zudem noch die Gesundheit der Angler über die Maße hinaus gefährdet (Blei ist immer giftig!): Beweise sichern und anprangern!


----------



## The_Duke (9. Oktober 2003)

Hai!

Manchmal staune ich, welche Phantasie ihr in Punkto Design an den Tag legt. Sicher, eure Produkte sind nicht grade im unteren Preisniveau anzusiedeln, aber "billige" Kunstköder sind meistens nicht grade von hochwertiger Qualität, ihr Lauf im Wasser lässt manchmal echt zu wünschen übrig und und und...
Das Ende vom Lied? Sie landen irgendwo im Keller und ein Kunstköder der nicht gefischt wird ist zu teuer, egal wie "billig" er im Laden war!
Ein z.B. etwas teurerer Blinker, der auch gut läuft und fängt und dementsprechend oft gefischt wird, wird dadurch wieder günstigiger als die vorher erwähnte Kellerleiche!
Klar...ich schlucke schon mal, wenn ich den dritten HAKUMA-Köder an einem Tag abreisse, aber da ich ja jetzt weiß, daß ich damit Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland erhalte, tuts nich mehr ganz so weh


----------

